# Please Suggest 5.1 speakers between these three !



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

I am looking out for a 5.1 speaker syestem. What I am looking out for is a All round performance from this speakers meaning when I am watching Movies I should get a good surround sound, Home theatre experience and when I am just listening to music I should also be able to enjoy the music, so in music the speakers I go for should have a Good Bass, there should be also a good clarity to the sound coming out of it be it Movies, or only music with a good balance of High’s, lows and mid sounds. I also like to listen to Hip-Hop, Club and Trance music so when I am listening to music especially this type of music BASS is really something that one would like to look out for. Keeping this in mind I have shortlisted three speakers, Can you guys please suggest me which one would be a better choice. What I feel is I can very easily get some speakers which would just play LOUD sound but Loudness should not be taken for good quality sound. I have shortlisted 3 speakers Altec Lansing FX-5051 and Logitech G51 and Creative Gigaworks G550W here are the specifications if some of you who is a pro in speakers and after going through the specs can tell me which one would be a better choice in terms of BASS, Clarity, surround sound that would be so great. Any suggestions other than this also most welcomed.

One more thing that I feel like telling here is this what I feel Logitech and Creative Speakers could be very loud but are more for Gaming can be used otherwise also but are made from a gaming point of view whereas Altec Lansing are true music speakers more for all kind of sound…correct me if I am wrong. (Check out the Frequency Response of all these 3 speakers, though creative are THX certified)

http://www.alteclansing.com/images/s...SELL_SHEET.pdf

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/sp.../3549&cl=in,en

http://in.creative.com/products/prod...1&listby=usage

Cheers !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your links dont work, but I can see where your going with your choices. You should read this post before going the rout your thinking of going. All three sets of speakers fall under that category and I dont think you will get what you want going that route.
Your far better off raising your budget and getting into something like this.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

To add to what Tony said, the computer speakers you're looking at will work fairly well nearfield, but move them back to 10 feet or so, and you'll hear where they lack. These systems are designed to be right on top of you as you sit at your PC, with the "subwoofer" right under the desk next to your feet.
Don't expect room-filling sound from them.

I assume you're going to be hooking this up to your PC as your source, since one of those systems was USB connected.

Also, the speakers likely won't be usable with a receiver, as they are designed to work with the amps in the sub module, and may even have proprietary connectors that can't be modified easily.

If you budget has little to no stretch, you can look at used. ebay, audiogon, and local pawn shops or thrift stores can be places to get good deals. I saw a system (receiver, 5.1 speakers) in a pawn shop the other day while browsing the DVDs that might have fit your budget, and would be upgradable.
As long as your soundcard can output optical, co-ax, or discrete 5.1, you'd be good to go.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with Chris and Tony... stay away from the computer speakers and look for something better. 

Can you tell us what you budget is?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I tend to agree with everyone who's chimed in so far, but let me ask, what's your current budget? Maybe we can help you get started without blowing your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> what's your current budget? Maybe we can help you get started without blowing your budget.


Agreed, Maybe what you should do is look at just buying a good set of front speakers and save some cash for the surrounds a little later down the road. This is always the better way to go. Most of us including myself did this over several years. It did not happen over night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Already been said, but you're better off getting a HTiB that you can upgrade and expand on piece by piece as you want.

The only reason I would get a computer speaker setup that costs more than $100 is if I absolutely did not have room for a receiver. In that case, I would advise trying to demo all the speakers in choosing which sounds best to you. Everyone's ears are different after all.


----------

